# What model



## gazd85 (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone know what model this is?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I sure looks like a Hechinger By MTD.

almost like this one


----------



## gazd85 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks very similar from the front iv looked at lots o pics and nothin the same


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like me old 83 lawn flite


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks very similar to a 1988 MTD 11hp 32-in. model.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It looks like a 137-332-000 MTD
The 137 means 
1= the general category of lawn mowers
3= Rider
7= I believe 1987

I think the 332 is the model number

000= to manufactured 1984 to present.

Check the engine horse power and the deck size.
Looks like maybe an 11Hp, /32" deck? hence an 11/32


----------

